# BenQ XL2420T + 3D mit einer Radeon?



## nZane (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Ich würde mir sehr gerne den *BenQ XL2420T* kaufen und frage mich ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die 3D-Funktion mit meiner Radeon HD 7870 + Tridef 3D zu nutzen obwohl der Monitor 3D Vision 2 unterstützt und ich nicht auf 3D verzichten will.
Ich habe seit 2 Tagen den *SyncMaster S23A700D* zu Hause und das Zocken mit 3D ist genial, aber der Monitor hat dermaßen arges Backlight bleeding dass dunkle Spielabschnitte fast unspielbar sind und deswegen werde ich ihn zurückschicken. Von dem BenQ hab ich bis jetzt nur positives gelesen.

Oder habt ihr vlt. auch noch andere Monitor Vorschläge mit 120Hz, 3D und min. 24" ?

Mfg
Danke


----------



## Nik1991 (12. Mai 2012)

Recommended 3D Displays bitte  

Radeon - Karten: AMD HD3D     Experten-Meinung - pcgo - Magnus.de

mfg Nik


----------



## nZane (13. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.

Der *SyncMaster S27A950D* hört sich nicht schlecht an, ist zwar etwas teuer. Hat vlt. jemand Erfahrung damit? Wie siehts mit dem Backlight Bleeding aus? 

Ich füge mal ein paar Bilder vom S23A700D ein. Sieht dass beim S27A950D auch so arg aus in dunklen Bereichen? Dass sieht aus wie ein Negativ Effekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für die schlechte Qualy der Pics.

MfG


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2012)

Sie dir doch mal diesen LG an

http://www.amazon.de/LG-Monitor-Ful...TF8&colid=1RWHAB6RA960F&coliid=I32QEIT6TMG706

Laut Kommentaren bei Amazon soll das 3D gut sein. Der hat Cinema 3D von LG, und nutzt Poli 3D, es liegen 2 Brillen schon mit bei, kannst aber auch die vom Kino nehmen. 

Kostet etwa 180€


----------



## Ryle (17. Mai 2012)

Wenn dir der Monitor gefallen hat widerrufe den mit dem Bleeding und nimm nen neuen. Ich hab das selbe Modell und überhaupt kein Bleeding. Das ist eben Serienstreuung und kann dir im Prinzip bei jedem Monitor passieren, da hattest du wohl einfach Pech. Von Polfilter Monitoren würde ich dir abraten, die Trennungslinien nerven gewaltig im Monitorbetrieb.


----------



## nZane (18. Mai 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Monitor gefallen hat widerrufe den mit dem Bleeding und nimm nen neuen. Ich hab das selbe Modell und überhaupt kein Bleeding. Das ist eben Serienstreuung und kann dir im Prinzip bei jedem Monitor passieren, da hattest du wohl einfach Pech. Von Polfilter Monitoren würde ich dir abraten, die Trennungslinien nerven gewaltig im Monitorbetrieb.



Ist schon der zweite S23A700D, der erste war im gesamten unteren Bereich ca. 3cm hoch extrem überbeleuchtet. Und bei deinem ist das Bild in Ordunung? Vlt. habe ich echt nur Pech gehabt und es sind wirklich Beide defekt. Dann tausche ich ihn nochmal um. Ansonsten gefällt mir der Monitor nämlich sehr gut, wäre schade drum.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2012)

@TE  Da hast du aber ein Montags Ding erwischt, ich habe den gleichen und bei mir ist gar nichts zu bemerken bei mir absolut genial das Teil


----------



## nZane (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn bei euch alles Top ist bei dem Monitor, dann hol ich mir nochmal nen neuen. Vlt hab ich dann mal Glück damit 

Danke mfg


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. Mai 2012)

Wär ne möglichkeit Meiner hat nämlich kein Backlight Bleeding


----------



## nZane (24. Mai 2012)

So hab jetzt nen neuen bekommen und bei dem ist kein Backlight Bleeding vorhanden Der Monitor ist echt der Hammer


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. Mai 2012)

Da sag ich doch


----------

